# Unp für alle User mit SSH-Zugriff nutzbar machen



## pee (21. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde das Entpacker-Programm *unp* gut. Dieses will ich nun für alle Nutzer mit SSH-Zugriff nutzbar machen. Wie muss ich vorgehen? Mein System ist Debian 5 mit dem aktuellen ISPC.

Würde mich über Wissensschubser von euch sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße,
pee


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2009)

Wenn Du jailkit benutzt, dann kannst Du es in den server Einstellungen von ispconfig auf der jailkit Reiterkarte einfach hinzufügen. Baréchte bitte dass das Programm nur bei neuen oder aktualisierten SSH Usern zur Verfügung steht. Wenn Du kein Jailkit verwendest, reicht es aus das Programm einfach zu installieren.


----------



## pee (21. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Till,

mit *whereis unp* habe ich herausgefunden, dass sich unp unter */usr/bin/unp* befindet. Anschließend bin ich in die ISPC Konfiguration und habe beim Jailkit Reiter in die Formularzeile        	*Jailkit chrooted applications *den Ort von unp eingetragen. Dann habe ich einen neuen SSH-Nutzer erstellt und bei einem anderen das Passwort geändert. Trotzdem erhalte ich bei beiden nach der Eingabe von *unp* folgende Ausgabe: _»bash: unp: command not found_«.

Ich habe auch etwa 20 Minuten nach der Eintragung von unp in die ISPC Konfiguration gewartet. Leider ohne die gewünschte Einstellung.

Hoffe du spendest mir wieder einen Wissensschubser. 

Liebe Grüße,
pee


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2009)

Sollte an sich so gehen, Aber vieleicht hat Jailkit ein Problem mit dem Auflösen der Abhängigkeiten des Programmes. Du kannst ja mal debugging in ispconfig einschalten, dann etwas an einem User ändern und dann manuell als root aufrufen:

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh

und mal sehen, ob da irgendwelche Fehler angezeigt werden.


----------



## pee (22. Okt. 2009)

Wie schalte ich das debugging an?

Bei tar ich es z.B. so, dass es angeblich vorhanden ist, ich damit jedoch nicht entpacken kann. Als Root geht das.

Normaler User mit tar:


> tar -xf cake.bz2
> tar: bzip2: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
> tar: Child returned status 2
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors


Und das war auch schon vor dem Update auf die aktuelle ISPC-Version und die Sache mit Unp so.


----------



## Till (22. Okt. 2009)

ISPConfig FAQ:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/controlpanels/ispconfig3/how-to-enable-debugging-in-ispconfig-3/


----------



## xbert (23. Okt. 2009)

*Nur bei neuen Jails*



Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du jailkit benutzt, dann kannst Du es in den server Einstellungen von ispconfig auf der jailkit Reiterkarte einfach hinzufügen. Baréchte bitte dass das Programm nur bei neuen oder aktualisierten SSH Usern zur Verfügung steht. Wenn Du kein Jailkit verwendest, reicht es aus das Programm einfach zu installieren.


Ich habe es ausprobiert, es ändert (glaube ich) nur neue Jails, selbst wenn man zu einer existierenden Site (mit existierendem Jailed Shell-Benutzer) einen neuen Shell-benutzer hinzufügt erhält der nicht die aktualisierte Programmliste. (ISPConfig 3.0.1.6)
Ging mir so mit /usr/bin/unzip

Ich habe mich jetzt fast zwei Tage mit ISPConfig beschäftigt und finde es gut durchdacht und umgesetzt. Aber wenn ich mir hier schon angemeldet habe werde ich auch gleich ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge los


In der 2er Demo habe ich im Kunden-Template ein Feld für Apache Direktiven gesehen, so etwas wäre in der 3er auch gut, möglichst mit Platzhaltern für Benutzer und Gruppe sowie fcgi starter Pfad. Damit könnte man allen Kunden per Alias die Möglichkeit geben auf bestimmte Webapplikationen zuzugreifen oder PhpMyAdmin unter ihrem Benutzer laufen zu lassen etc. Bei Power-Netz.de läuft auch das ISPConfig Äquivalent als Alias.
Im Client-Mail-Menü sollte eine Liste seiner schon eingerichten (Web)Domains zur Verfügung stehen.
Danke und Gruß
Robert


----------



## pee (4. Nov. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Sollte an sich so gehen, Aber vieleicht hat Jailkit ein Problem mit dem Auflösen der Abhängigkeiten des Programmes. Du kannst ja mal debugging in ispconfig einschalten, dann etwas an einem User ändern und dann manuell als root aufrufen:
> 
> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
> 
> und mal sehen, ob da irgendwelche Fehler angezeigt werden.


Ich bin nun nach einiger Zeit und nach einer Server-Neuinstallation wieder dazu gekommen an dem Problem zu arbeiten. unp war weiterhin nicht auffindbar. Als ich das Debugging eingeschaltet habe und einige Male vergeblich unp ausführen wollte, stand einige Minuten später in der ispconfig.log nichts Aufregendes:



> 04.11.2009-20:07 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> 04.11.2009-20:07 - DEBUG - No Updated records found, starting only the core.
> 04.11.2009-20:07 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> 04.11.2009-20:08 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
> ...


Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2009)

> Hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


Ne Idee hab ich nicht wirklich. Kannst ja mal versuchen jailkit zu aktualisieren.


----------



## pee (6. Nov. 2009)

Ich habe erst vorgestern den Lenny-Server neu installiert. Dabei habe ich *apt-get update* ausgeführt. Anschließend hatte ich die neuste Version aus den Debian-Stable-Repos. Vor Fremdquellen und Fremdpaketen habe ich ansonsten bisschen Bange.


----------



## pee (12. Apr. 2010)

Wo finde ich die Jailkit-Reiterkarte bei ISPConfig Version: 3.0.2.1? Möchte gerne prüfen, welche Programme für die Shell-User nutzbar sind.


----------



## Till (12. Apr. 2010)

Sie ist bei allen ISPConfig Versionen unter System > Serverkonfiguration, dann auf den Server klicken und dann hast Du da alle Reiterkarten mit den Einstellungen inkl. der jailkit Einstellungen.


----------



## pee (12. Apr. 2010)

Danke. Ich habe vorhin die 7.1er Version von Vim (die aus den Standardpaketen) deinstalliert und Vim 7.2 installiert (Debian testing). Als Root kann ich nun auch mit Vim 7.2 arbeiten. Allerdings gibt mir 



> vim --version


die 7.1er Version von Vim, wenn ich mich als Client Shell-Nutzer einlogge. Wie kann es sein, dass Vim 7.1 noch drauf ist, obwohl ich es als Root (mit allen Abhängigkeiten) deinstalliert habe?


----------



## Till (13. Apr. 2010)

Das ist ganz normal bei einem SSH jail, da es ja Kopien aller Programm und von deren Libraries enthält.


----------



## pee (26. Jan. 2011)

Hi,

wenn ich ein Programm habe, bei dem ich bei *whereis PROGRAMM-NAME* mehr Orte bekomme als */usr/bin/PROGRAMM-NAME*, muss ich dann bei _ISPC in der Server Config_, in den _Jailkit Einstellungen_, alle Orte angeben die mir *whereis PROGRAMM-NAME* ausgibt?

Derzeit habe ich in Jailkit-Einstellungen nur */usr/bin/drush* für das Programm Drush stehen. Ich kann es aber nicht ausführen. Es kommt die Meldung:


```
defaultuser@server:~$ drush
bash: /usr/bin/drush: /usr/bin/env: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
```
Wenn ich als _root_ *whereis drush* eingebe, kommt diese Ausgabe:



> drush: /usr/bin/drush /etc/drush /usr/share/drush /usr/share/man/man1/drush.1.gz


- pee


----------

